
Sony’s Digital Paper Tablet finally gets a version you might use - rtcoms
https://www.slashgear.com/sonys-digital-paper-tablet-finally-gets-a-version-you-might-use-16527500/
======
raphinou
An alternative is the onyx boox max 2, which runs android and has the Google
play store available. I mainly use it to read technical papers in PDF format,
and it works great. It comes handy also for user manuals that only come in pdf
format. In short: the onyx boox matches my needs and I am very satisfied with
it.

